# Cedar Point's Halloweekends!



## wristslitter

I only been to Cedar Point once, and that was for the 4th of July 2 years ago, I am planning to go back next 4th, that place is awesome, I bet its a blast on Halloween.


----------



## christmascandy1

Wow..im from Ohio..and i have been to C.P. so many times but never for Halloween..ill bet it will b a blast//i knwo from priors experience i went to Geagua Lakes( now defunct) Halloween weekends and alot of the rides were closed... I hope that wont b the case with Cedar Point!!


----------



## klue

Actually only a couple rides are closed for halloweekends at cedar point and if I remember right they were small rides.All the big rides are still open.Let me tell you, its a blast. I've never been to any other amusement parks at halloween time,so I cant compare, but I gaurantee you'll love it.The lines for the haunted houses can get pretty long, but thats about my only complaint..Have fun and if you can take pictures to share with everyone!


----------



## christmascandy1

thats good ..cause my friend goes to halloween fest at six flags here in texas and she said last year they had a bunch of the big rides closed.....i have a tkt for xmas in the park..im going to attend


----------



## Becka382

Ohh, I just talked my friend into saying she would go to Cedar Point with me sometime soon for halloween! (In Ohio) And we were wondering if the rides would be open. Im glad to hear that most of them should be. 

What else do they do there to make it more about Halloween? And when I go, I will take pictures.  Or I will try to.


----------



## klue

check out their website, its pretty cool. Cedar Point HalloWeekends This will give a better description than I could. If I get a chance I'll post more pictures of cedar point halloweekend that I've found on the web.


----------



## klue

*pictures*












OOPS sorry, meant to post them side by side!


----------



## Xfireboyx

if you can get to sandusky ohio before october 31, DO IT! 
Halloweekends was SO much fun... the only rides that I saw that were not open were the water rides... 
the haunts were incredible, the frightzones were great, and the general atmosphere was SO nice!
i will be posting pictures soon!


----------



## christmascandy1

Cant wait to c pics!!


----------

